# Blah



## jungle women (Nov 4, 2006)

Isnt Reading Sumtimes Very Boring.


----------



## Fantasy of You (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't read a book that bores you. It's quite simple. It's not a chore.


----------



## desithugg (Nov 4, 2006)

I hate reading,I hate writing.But once I find something I like I skip dinner to read.Well that only happend once.But yeah I find reading and writing oth quite boring but sometimes it's ok.


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

i agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... hate  reading.......hate writing...........guess that sums it up!


----------



## Fantasy of You (Nov 5, 2006)

You hate reading and you hate reading. Why are you here, then?


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

im here cuz i want to.im not here to answer your questions.


----------



## ms. vodka (Nov 5, 2006)

copied and pasted from wikipedia:





In Internet terminology, a *troll* is a person who enters an established community such as an online discussion forum and intentionally tries to cause disruption, most often in the form of posting inflammatory, off-topic, or otherwise inappropriate messages


 


 Such people are best avoided, as they can become VERY offensive, if confronted!


----------

